

Why We Spent $172,298 in April and Only Made $45 - dmitrydragilev
http://startuplabs.com/blog/why-we-spent-172298-in-april-and-only-made-45/

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
That picture in the conference room, there are over 20 people there, are they
all employees and if so what exactly do they all do, it looks like the company
just prints and maybe frames picture.

~~~
StartupLabs
Yes, you are correct, there is 21 people now. Most of them work on web and
mobile development. We are not printing and framing company. Finic is a
software which will change the way people decorates their walls.

